

Ask HN: Email token service - siscia

Hi HN,<p>there is any &quot;email token&quot; service out there ?<p>I mean that I would like to generate every time a new email address (something crazy like: b4ver94v89ir@crazydomain.io) and use that email address to register to only one single service.<p>When I receive an email to that address, the email it forwarded to my own, &quot;real&quot; address.<p>As soon as I start to get spam from a particular token I can simply stop the forwarding of email.<p>Is anything like that available ?
======
afics
Shameless self-plug.

If you are running postfix as your mail server, you could use something like
[0] (or write your own solution, utilizing a database or whatever, of course).

[0] [https://github.com/afics/vmailmgrpy](https://github.com/afics/vmailmgrpy)

------
mc_hammer
yea the phrase used for indexing on google is "one time email address"
10minutemail i guess?

~~~
siscia
Dear friend,

your message show that you haven't even read my message.

I appreciate your reply, but next time, please, take time to read the message
you are replying to.

Best.

------
scheda
You could easily use something like Mailinator (or their Pro service) for
something like this.

